# The common folk in Honduras take a stand



## MistaGoodbar (Jun 28, 2011)

Im in honduras right now visiting family and as im walking down the streets in its biggest city San Pedro Sula i see graffiti. a few from neighborhood gangs but mostly messeges of liberation and resistence as you leave the airport you see a big sign that read "honduras is open for business" encouraging exploitation. but further down you see in spray paint "honduras is open for thieves " "Educate yourself and Fight" "Honduras is NOT for sale" and "Give me freedom or give me death" ill post some gnarly pictures later  they have a popular resistence group. i went to the city center square and there they had painted the square in red and black. all the poor people got together and said they are tired of being beaten and robbed. The richest bastards own the newspapers and lie to the world in their favor. just because they dont want to share their disgusting wealth as the poor suffer. the resistance wants to break away from capatalism and big business and share the wealth in this naturally resourceful country .The most beautiful messege i read "Las Paredes Dejaran De Estar Manchadas Hasta Que Los Imedios Den La Verdad" The walls will remain staind untill the media tells the truth


----------

